# Printer under 3.5k



## debarshi (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I want to buy a printer under Rs 3500. I have an IMAX Astra 4100 scanner at home. So multifunction is not a necessity. But if a good one comes in my range, I am more than ready to buy it

1st priority is economical. Cost per page of black and colour should be low.

I want a printer that is very economic, supports a good array of paper sizes, and cartridges are cheap. Because, I'll be doing a lot of printing.

Also a point is that I only have a HP service centre near my locality. Are CANON OR EPSON reliable? Cause if they crash, I'm doomed.

I have shortlisted some:


Epson Stylus - TX121
Canon Pixma - MP287 Printer
HP Deskjet 1000 - J110a Printer
Epson Stylus - T13 Printer
Canon Pixma - IP2770
HP Deskjet 2000 - J210a Printer

Please Help.....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 8, 2012)

Epson tx121 or t13 will be best as compatible cartridge and Ciss are available for these.......which makes the printing cost very low...i am also getting a tx121 for 2.9k.....with Ciss for 1.3k.....


----------



## debarshi (Mar 8, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> Epson tx121 or t13 will be best as compatible cartridge and Ciss are available for these.......which makes the printing cost very low...i am also getting a tx121 for 2.9k.....with Ciss for 1.3k.....



Whats the benefit of CISS? Can I refill the ink w/o buying original cartridge?

And if I want to go HP, what should be my choice? Because there are no service centres in my place except of HP. And all these are bring-in warranties. So....


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 8, 2012)

CISS:The main benefit of using CISS is the running cost of the printer.

Secondly, the convenience of never having to change the cartridges when they run dry - because they never run dry! This means you can carry on printing and refill the CISS at the same time.

You can buy one of them:

CS06 CISS FOR EPSON INKJET PRINTER T30 , T 30 | eBay

Refillable Cartridge Set Epson 73N Compatible With INK,SUPPORT TX121/T13/T100 | eBay


----------



## debarshi (Mar 9, 2012)

Are they available on Flipkart?

And any chance of an HP? We dont even have an EPSON dealer here.

Due to non availability of dealers and retailers of CANON and EPSON, I rule them out

However, I have shortlisted 3 HP printers....
Please help me choose which one of them will be the best value for money?
HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 2010 - K010a Printer 
HP Deskjet Ink Advantage - K109g Printer (MY choice)
HP Deskjet 1050 All-in-One - J410a Printer (This one is Multifunction)

Please help


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 10, 2012)

Dunno about HP printers.....
But i don't like hp at all....
Got my Epson TX121 with CISS yesterday........
less than 10ml ink consumed in printing a 250 page ebook..............


----------



## debarshi (Mar 14, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> Dunno about HP printers.....
> But i don't like hp at all....
> Got my Epson TX121 with CISS yesterday........
> less than 10ml ink consumed in printing a 250 page ebook..............



is ciss available in flipkart???


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 14, 2012)

No!!! available only on ebay for 1800(desmat)


----------

